# Modified alkyd or a one-part polyurethane.



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Absolutely no clue! Good thing there are references...

http://www.diy-boat.com/content/view/134/49/


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

You may need to use a conversion primer if you ever have to paint over the alkyd enamel. Other than that just choose what you like as it is usually a good idea to prime before painting.

Frank

PS I like both of the paints you mentioned as the two paint polys aren't for the faint of heart.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok looks like there are reasons 1-part polys are more expensive. They cover well so I should be able to get away with a few quarts. Not sure if I will go with Interlux brightside, or pettit easypoxy. Has anyone used both of them? Opinions?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Didn't you just research about 1,000 different paints recently? We should be asking you these questions.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I did, but for a different application, I needed to find something to work well for both the cooler project and this boat build. Well I failed, the stuff I used for the cooler, Pilrim plastic, is tough stuff, but doesn't look good enough for a top coat on a boat when rolled on, and it is a pain to work with. The interlux brightside I used on my last few boats was a pleasure to use in comparison. I'm going to stick with brightside I think, I hope west marine still price matches cause last time I got a good deal.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I was at FGCI in St. Pete today and they have 20 feet long and 6 feet high of alkalyd paint and necessities for 75% off.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmmm I've been there alot and I've noticed they often have entire lines of things on clearance. My thinking is either the stuff is going out of date, or no one wants it so they are getting rid of it. I'll be there on wednesday probably so I'll take a look, however ultimately I think I'll stick with the brightside.


----------

